# Pocket Watch Movements



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

o.k. so it took me a while to remember how to post images ....so here goes..........I am an avid vintage watch collector.....I did have quite a large collection of relatively inexpensive vintage pieces.....which I thought were getting out of hand so I sold them all.......lost money on nearly all of them but just about anything that I am into and bought and then sold I loose money on....just as well that I am not into it for the money.......so I have recently started again....there is a local auction to me and I have been buying the odd piece.....on a very tight budget........so last week I bought a bag....literally a sandwich bag full of de-cased watch movements.........28 in total......which I intend to sell on to fund the repairs and servcing for the few vintage pieces that I have......I fancy keeping a couple of the pocket watch movements though........I have seen other 18.89m longines movements but they are brass in colour and have a different regulator........can anyone tell me anything about my particular movement please....


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Like it CTC, is there a case? Any more details, or if not some of the PW experts may join in. Welcome to the Forum by the way.

Mike


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

No dobra just the movement.......


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There are lots of movements out there due to the recent scrapping of watch cases whilst precious metals were at a high. :yes: Crying shame really. :wallbash:

Mike


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi ...a couple of bits of info I came across on the internet point to this movement being chronometer grade....can anyone confirm this...???


----------

